# 2005 Cadillac CTS-V Paint Correction



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

2005 Cadillac CTS V Paint Correction

The owner of this CTS-V contacted me to clear up some issues with the paint. This paint was hammered, and really needed a proper detail to bring it back to life.

Here are some before pictures after a wash using APC to remove any prior waxes. Paint was rough everywhere on this vehicle.



































Once clayed and dried, the true condition of the paint was revealed.



































Test spot on the hood to get a process dialed in. 


















The process was three steps. Each step included a particular pad, polisher and coordinating polish. In all, 4 different machines were used and over 10 pads.


Some places improved better than others but overall I would say about 85%+ of the defects were safely removed.
































































































































*










































































































































Thanks for viewing.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Black show everything and is so hard to keep clean, but what you do is amazing! did you do anything to the headlights?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

These headlights didn't need much, just polished them with a similar process as the car got. 

I have been working on testing out a coating that will actually provide years of protection (UV protection) along with crystal clear lens.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

babbster said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> These headlights didn't need much, just polished them with a similar process as the car got.
> 
> I have been working on testing out a coating that will actually provide years of protection (UV protection) along with crystal clear lens.


yeah seems like the sealed headlights they have been using for the past 10-15 years always find a way to get cloudy. wish i knew what caused that.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

That looks amazing. Did the owner wash it with brillow pads?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

To be honest I'm not sure what this car was washed with. Brillo pads, steel wool, etc. 

Most likely all this came from running it through an automatic wash.


----------

